# SEKONIC 358 MODULE FOR SPEEDLITE 600EX-RT



## TotoEC (Apr 30, 2012)

Now that the Speedlite 600EX-RT is commercially available, shouldn't there a Sekonic 358 compatible module to support it?  I would think it will become popular and versatile an many will buy it in a heartbeat.

What is your take?


----------



## FunPhotons (Apr 30, 2012)

Not a lot of people use light meters anymore since we have them built into our cameras. I guess the answer is up to Sekonic.


----------



## mws (Apr 30, 2012)

I just bought a 358, it's a great! I've learned a lot about light in the short time I've had it. I think in the multiple light/studio space they are still used often.


----------



## Maui5150 (Apr 30, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> Not a lot of people use light meters anymore since we have them built into our cameras. I guess the answer is up to Sekonic.



Really? What camera has a built in light meter?

Most cameras have evaluative meters, and you can see a histogram on the back of the camera, but it is far from a light meter.

As for Sekonic, why would they. My L-758R fires off my Photogenic strobes with no problem. There are far more Norman, Profoto, and Photogenic users than those with the 600EX-RT. 

If you want to use the 600EX-RT, just pick-up a PocketWizard and plug it in via a Sync cable. You will not be able to use E-TTL through the light meter.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 30, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> Not a lot of people use light meters anymore since we have them built into our cameras. I guess the answer is up to Sekonic.



There are far more Norman, Profoto, and Photogenic users than those with the 600EX-RT. 

But for how long? Maybe two weeks?


----------



## ideaworx (Apr 30, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Not a lot of people use light meters anymore since we have them built into our cameras. I guess the answer is up to Sekonic.
> ...



Agreed there, they are selling fast from what B&H guy told me on the phone. I assume the other retailers are having similar sales numbers.


----------



## TotoEC (May 1, 2012)

I just bought a 600EX-RT (and planning to get another one) and found out that IF only the light meter can trigger the flash wirelessly (in manual mode) it would had been better instead of a helper doing it (or using a sync cord which defeats the built-in radio functionality). I hope someone will have a sense to reverse-engineer or make a module that works on the 600EX-RT. 

It is all in the name of convenience.

BTW, I have PW that I use with my Bowens.


----------



## FunPhotons (May 1, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > Not a lot of people use light meters anymore since we have them built into our cameras. I guess the answer is up to Sekonic.
> ...



Yeah yeah I know ... 

I have a trio of 600RTs and am waiting for for the ST-E3-RT. Those 600's are truly the bomb, best flashes I've ever used.


----------



## Orion (May 1, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> Not a lot of people use light meters anymore since we have them built into our cameras. I guess the answer is up to Sekonic.



Maybe not a lot of people, but a lot of photographes do  . . especially in the studio or outside in tricky lighting etc. You uise them if you need the best possible exposure of a scene or in a studio setting . . PERIOD. 

I went all out and bought the L-758DR . . great for video and stills.

Our cameras can meter fairly well in many situations, but they are not as exact as pro light meters, and can get tricked in MANY lighting situations. With a handheld lightmeter, you can measure incident and flash etc, etc. . . and alter camera setting accordingly. Done!

I guess the reall point in the end is that if you make money off your images and are expected to be exact with less hassle, in studio or out, then a light meter should be in your kit. Not everyone needs it.


----------

